# Rent negotiation



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Is it OK to negotiate the rent in Spain? 

We found a nice house that ticks all the boxes (including the pool fence!). The price is slightly above our budget though. The house will be available in September which is ideal for us but it is still a long time till then so I suppose the owner isn't under pressure yet. 

What would make us more attractive tenants in landlord's eyes, perhaps a few months rent in advance? Can you recommend any proven negotiation techniques that work?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> Is it OK to negotiate the rent in Spain?
> 
> We found a nice house that ticks all the boxes (including the pool fence!). The price is slightly above our budget though. The house will be available in September which is ideal for us but it is still a long time till then so I suppose the owner isn't under pressure yet.
> 
> What would make us more attractive tenants in landlord's eyes, perhaps a few months rent in advance? Can you recommend any proven negotiation techniques that work?


yes it's absolutely OK to negotiate rent - it's a renters market at the moment - many many more properties available than tenants

DON'T offer extra rent in advance though

I'd be concerned that it's not available til September - do they let it for holidays in the summer? If so, they will expect you to sign a short contract & expect you to move out by next July at the latest


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Our rental is now 800 euros a month less than it was when we first took on this house in April 2009 and 1100 euros less than the advertised monthly rental when we began negotiations.
How we did it: we negotiated 300 euros per month reduction on signing the contract. 
We then paid our first year's rent upfront in two instalments. When the landlord came to inspect his property he said he had never seen it looking so good...
So we had established ourselves as tenants he didn't want to lose, as he had experienced problems with practically every one of the previous tenants.
We then asked for a 500 euros reduction, said we couldn't afford the rent as the £ had declined in value, didn't want to move but needs must and so on.......and got it.
The next year we said we would look after the garden ourselves....300 euros was included for monthly gardening and pool expenses - we have a big garden. With help from posters on this site we learned to look after our pool and we found gardeners who would work well for less than 300 euros a month...again, some gardening tasks we do ourselves.
That is one way....... to establish yourselves as tenants who are too valuable to lose.
In spite of what you may occasionally hear about evil, grasping landlords and of course these exist, most landlords will tell you of horrendous experiences with tenants from hell.
We were ourselves landlords in the UK and Canada so we know well the importance of give and take and most significantly trust on both sides. After all, the house may belong to the landlord...but it's the tenant's home.
This advice may not be helpful to you in your first year of renting but could be very useful in the future.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> This advice may not be helpful to you in your first year of renting but could be very useful in the future.


Thank you, your advice is very helpful even now.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sadlybroke said:


> Thank you, your advice is very helpful even now.


Well, taking on new tenants in Spain is a risk for a landlord, especially if the tenants are immigrants who can just cut and run, as it were.
Once a tenant is installed in your property and pays rent regularly or fairly regularly it is extremely difficult to evict them...as it should be.
But to evict a tenant who doesn't pay can take months and cost legal fees.
There is very little chance you will recover the unpaid rent or compensation for any damages the tenant may cause.
So having a reputation as a good, responsible and reliable tenant is worth attaining.
We bought, renovated and rented a few houses in the UK and had a property in Canada with tenants. Every single tenant in the UK caused problems of one kind or another to the point where we said Enough already and sold the properties. 
We had one excellent tenant, now a friend, in the Canadian property but the second tenant was a complete pita and we were thrilled when she accepted our offer to sell to her albeit at a less than favourable price for us. It was worth not having to put up with whining transAtlantic phone calls demanding thousands of dollars of totally unnecessary repairs and modifications....changing colour scheme, replacing perfectly good carpeting etc.
We were, though I say it myself, exemplary landlords but the hassle caused by less than exemplary tenants drove us out of the rental sector.
It doesn't surprise me that many owners in Spain prefer not to rent. 
No way would I buy to rent here.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

sadlybroke said:


> Is it OK to negotiate the rent in Spain?
> 
> We found a nice house that ticks all the boxes (including the pool fence!). The price is slightly above our budget though. The house will be available in September which is ideal for us but it is still a long time till then so I suppose the owner isn't under pressure yet.
> 
> What would make us more attractive tenants in landlord's eyes, perhaps a few months rent in advance? Can you recommend any proven negotiation techniques that work?


You're not thinking of renting without actually going over and seeing the place in person, though, are you?


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

brocher said:


> You're not thinking of renting without actually going over and seeing the place in person, though, are you?


Yes, that's what we will have to do. We cannot travel now and will be abroad from late July until the end of August so we will have to base our decision on pictures and descriptions on estate agents' websites. hwell:

I am yet to look into it in more details but I guess in case we take a property under 10 months rental agreement (this seems to be the norm), we will be able to give a notice and move out earlier in case the villa is a total disaster?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sadlybroke said:


> Yes, that's what we will have to do. We cannot travel now and will be abroad from late July until the end of August so we will have to base our decision on pictures and descriptions on estate agents' websites. hwell:
> 
> I am yet to look into it in more details but I guess in case we take a property under 10 months rental agreement (this seems to be the norm), we will be able to give a notice and move out earlier in case the villa is a total disaster?



The usual period is eleven months not ten. Whilst normally I would say that a contract is a contract and that both parties should observe its terms....we signed an eleven-month contract on an apartment and moved out after five months.
We had paid two months' rental', 1800 euros in advance, as security deposit,and we knew we had no chance of getting that back so we stayed until we had our money's worth.
But.....the agent through whom we rented was, we suspect, doing so without the knowledge of the owner of the property and refused to do essential repairs.
We had viewed the property before moving in...which btw imo is essential....but as we were quite new to Spain we took everyone at face value - the agent was South American, not Spanish.
I would strongly advise staying in a hotel for a week and viewing any property you like the look of before moving in. In fact, I would say it is extremely imprudent not to.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> Yes, that's what we will have to do. We cannot travel now and will be abroad from late July until the end of August so we will have to base our decision on pictures and descriptions on estate agents' websites. hwell:
> 
> I am yet to look into it in more details but I guess in case we take a property under 10 months rental agreement (this seems to be the norm), we will be able to give a notice and move out earlier in case the villa is a total disaster?


yes you can

if you decide on Jávea let me know which agent you are using - I know quite a few of them personally


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sadlybroke said:


> Yes, that's what we will have to do. We cannot travel now and will be abroad from late July until the end of August so we will have to base our decision on pictures and descriptions on estate agents' websites. hwell:
> 
> I am yet to look into it in more details but I guess in case we take a property under 10 months rental agreement (this seems to be the norm), we will be able to give a notice and move out earlier in case the villa is a total disaster?


You should never, ever sign and pay for a property you havent even seen! what happens if there's a sewage works, night club, karaoke bar... next door, what happens if its slap bang on the A7, or if its got a hole in the roof? Or worse, what happens if its a con man and when you arrive the house isnt even up for rent and the owners dont know anything?????? there are a few scams like that around. Stay in a hotel for a few days til you've seen a few and made a decision!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> You should never, ever sign and pay for a property you havent even seen! what happens if there's a sewage works, night club, karaoke bar... next door, what happens if its slap bang on the A7, or if its got a hole in the roof? Or worse, what happens if its a con man and when you arrive the house isnt even up for rent and the owners dont know anything?????? there are a few scams like that around. Stay in a hotel for a few days til you've seen a few and made a decision!
> 
> Jo xxx


very good advice


remember this?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/24494-morairaway.html


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

As others have just said, book a hotel ar holiday apartment for a couple of weeks, and give yourself half a cnance of finding a good place. After all, you have already expressed great concern that you find a nice area for your family - and the website or the agent, certainly won't give you any indication of this. 

Even the property photos can be very deceptive, making the house look much nicer than it really is - you certainly won't smell the dodgy sewage, or the sitting tenants, the nightclub, the cockroach infestation - or even just all the neighbouring, empty properties.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind advice.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Having looked at and rented a few properties, I wouldnt dream of renting one without seeing it. the differences are stark and deceptive. I fell in love with a picture of one particular place, we went to see it and it was dirty, damp and smelly. The pictures didnt show the broken stairs, one of the walls was black with damp (a feeble effort had been made to paint over it), the toilet hadnt been cleaned and was all chipped, the communal pool which the details had made such a big deal about was in fact no longer in use and had a bit of green water in the bottom. An old lady had lived in it, but hadnt taken care of it. The pictures were beautiful tho!

there were others that looked great in the photos........!!! NEVER TRUST A PHOTO!


Jo xxx


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> The usual period is eleven months not ten.


Yes you're right, it's a typo.



mrypg9 said:


> Whilst normally I would say that a contract is a contract and that both parties should observe its terms....we signed an eleven-month contract on an apartment and moved out after five months.
> We had paid two months' rental', 1800 euros in advance, as security deposit,and we knew we had no chance of getting that back so we stayed until we had our money's worth.


So is there usually no clause about early termination of the contract with a notice period? I know I'll see when I get one from estate agents, I just want to know what the convention is.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Having looked at and rented a few properties, I wouldnt dream of renting one without seeing it. the differences are stark and deceptive. I fell in love with a picture of one particular place, we went to see it and it was dirty, damp and smelly. The pictures didnt show the broken stairs, one of the walls was black with damp (a feeble effort had been made to paint over it), the toilet hadnt been cleaned and was all chipped, the communal pool which the details had made such a big deal about was in fact no longer in use and had a bit of green water in the bottom. An old lady had lived in it, but hadnt taken care of it. The pictures were beautiful tho!
> 
> there were others that looked great in the photos........!!! NEVER TRUST A PHOTO!
> 
> ...


when we came to live here we had rented a place we'd seen on the internet

it could have been a brilliant property & it was in a great area - I'd be happy to live in that area now

however...........

we moved over at the beginning of November - the house was horrribly damp, you could get your hand between the walls & windowframes on several of the windows, it had clearly been left after the holiday season & cleaned at the last minute before we moved in & the previous tenants must have left rotting fish in the fridge & unplugged it - the stink was scary 

we rang the owner to complain & he was decidedly unhelpful.............so we started househunting immediately & moved out within 48 hours - he wasn't best pleased......thankfully we had only paid for a week in advance, with a view to longterm, so we didn't lose too much on the deal


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

sadlybroke said:


> Yes you're right, it's a typo.
> 
> 
> So is there usually no clause about early termination of the contract with a notice period? I know I'll see when I get one from estate agents, I just want to know what the convention is.


The contract we have says nothing about early termination...but then neither did the contract we had with the piso we moved out of after five months!

If the property is not as described or the landlord/agent refuses to do necessary repairs, I would just leave and tell them where to put their contract.

But if I had a tenant who had no urgent and compelling reason for breaking a freely-entered-into contract I'd be rather annoyed.

Cardinal rule is: you will rarely if ever get your deposit back....so don't pay the last month.
That's what our present landlord advised us to do as we were still in that awful apartment when we signed the contract for our lovely house.
He won't be expecting us to behave any differently when we move out....which hopefully won't be for a long while yet, not until I'm unable to crawl up the stairs to bed or down the steps into the pool
We are really very happy here now, after a less than pleasant first experience of renting.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Cardinal rule is: you will rarely if ever get your deposit back....so don't pay the last month.


Really? Even if the house is returned in the same condition as at the beginning of the tenancy?  
I mean, I don't expect to get the whole deposit back (which equals to 2 months rent) but if the house is really left in a good shape, I'd want most of my deposit back! Am I being naive? :confused2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> The contract we have says nothing about early termination...but then neither did the contract we had with the piso we moved out of after five months!
> 
> If the property is not as described or the landlord/agent refuses to do necessary repairs, I would just leave and tell them where to put their contract.
> 
> ...


.....and as you know - it matters not what what the contract says - if the property is your primary residence here, the law says you only have to give a month notice

having said that though - I still wouldn't take anything but a holiday let of a couple of weeks sight unseen


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> having said that though - I still wouldn't take anything but a holiday let of a couple of weeks sight unseen


I'm seriously thinking of rearranging my schedule and flying to Spain to view a few houses... you scared the  out of me you lot!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sadlybroke said:


> I'm seriously thinking of rearranging my schedule and flying to Spain to view a few houses... you scared the  out of me you lot!


 Good!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> Yes you're right, it's a typo.
> 
> 
> So is there usually no clause about early termination of the contract with a notice period? I know I'll see when I get one from estate agents, I just want to know what the convention is.


on an '11 month contract'.......which has no standing in law if it's your primary residence here - the agents will tell you you, and the contract will probably state that you have to stay the 11 months or pay till the end of the 11 months even if you leave before then...........



ignore it.............


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> Really? Even if the house is returned in the same condition as at the beginning of the tenancy?
> I mean, I don't expect to get the whole deposit back (which equals to 2 months rent) but if the house is really left in a good shape, I'd want most of my deposit back! Am I being naive? :confused2:


legally you only have to pay a month rent upfront & a month deposit


& sadly, landlords very rarely return a deposit - even if the property is in _better_ condition than when you moved in


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> legally you only have to pay a month rent upfront & a month deposit
> 
> 
> & sadly, landlords very rarely return a deposit - even if the property is in _better_ condition than when you moved in


Most (Spanish) landlords don't expect you to pay the last 2 months rent, but that requires planning and notification.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

sadlybroke said:


> I'm seriously thinking of rearranging my schedule and flying to Spain to view a few houses... you scared the  out of me you lot!


That was our intention, in the nicest possible way!!

Seriously, and again in the nicest possible way, then yes, you probably were being a little niave - but your're learning quickly!!

All the things we've said are very real possibilities! While breaking the contract early probably wouldn't have any too serious implications (you'd have to check the individual contract) but you do stand to lose a great deal of money unnecessarily. You should not pay more than the equivalent of one month's rental as your deposit (not two) plus the first months rent upfront. For you, that's maybe 2000 euros and you might want to move out immediately. Why lose that money and give yourself the added hassle of physically moving somewhere, which, might clearly be unsuitable as soon as you set sight on it.

You'll lose nothing by staying in a modest hotel for a week or two, set up a few viewings in advance, phone any more you fancy as soon as you arrive, visit agents offices, etc.

You'll probably find, anyway, that you have a greater success rate by phoning for viewings rather than email - that's just how the Spanish seem to work. You'll be surprised at how quickly you can get things moving once you are there, and it's perfectly possible to sign up and move in within a day or two.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Most (Spanish) landlords don't expect you to pay the last 2 months rent, but that requires planning and notification.


that has been my experience too - even though the contract doesn't exactly say that

every other nationality of landlord does seem to, however (OK so maybe not _all_ of them) - & will cause all sorts of aggro when you say you're moving out at the end of the month/2 months so you're not paying any more rent


which is why so many tenants just don't give notice


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sadlybroke said:


> I'm seriously thinking of rearranging my schedule and flying to Spain to view a few houses... you scared the  out of me you lot!


Please do!
Don't forget you're planning to LIVE in this house, not use it as a base for a holiday!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know if this will work, but I have a copy of a "bog standard" rental agreement. they're not all like this, but this is sort of a basic one

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Most (Spanish) landlords don't expect you to pay the last 2 months rent, but that requires planning and notification.


Why 2 months? If only one month has been paid as finance, surely they can't stop paying the last 2 months?


Also, just for the record, it is actually against the law to use the finance as the last months rent. This money is intended for final bills and repairs.

Most Spanish landlords and agents that I know do NOT operate this way. They expect to get the rent paid correctly, and then (by agreement) us the finance to pay final bills and any repairs that may be necessary.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Why 2 months? If only one month has been paid as finance, surely they can't stop paying the last 2 months?
> 
> 
> Also, just for the record, it is actually against the law to use the finance as the last months rent. This money is intended for final bills and repairs.
> ...


2 months or what ever you've paid as a deposit is what I meant.

It may be "against the law", but not f this is what you arrange with your landlord, who are not all savages trying to get a guiri's money.

The landlords that I have known (and xabiachica by looks of it) DO operate in this way.

This is something where in my experience the ways of doing things differ from the UK and Spain. It's not, in my experience the landlord trying to diddle money out of the client although that can happen. Just different ways of approach that people need to be aware of IMO


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Why 2 months? If only one month has been paid as finance, surely they can't stop paying the last 2 months?
> 
> 
> Also, just for the record, it is actually against the law to use the finance as the last months rent. This money is intended for final bills and repairs.
> ...


I think this is where the 'planning & notification' comes in - but yes, a month rather than 2 (missed that bit)

if you have a good relationship then you can agree on any repairs etc. & have them carried out before you move out, & if the bills are in your (the tenants) name then you can continue paying them

sadly so many 'good relationship' fall apart when you give notice, though


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> 2 months or what ever you've paid as a deposit is what I meant.
> 
> It may be "against the law", but not f this is what you arrange with your landlord, who are not all savages trying to get a guiri's money.
> 
> ...


Some landlords prefer it because if the rent is quite high they don't have the money to give back!


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> legally you only have to pay a month rent upfront & a month deposit


It seems a lot of agents/owners request 2 months deposit plus a month rent in advance.


----------



## sadlybroke (Jun 19, 2012)

jojo said:


> I dont know if this will work, but I have a copy of a "bog standard" rental agreement. they're not all like this, but this is sort of a basic one
> 
> Jo xxx


Thanks Jo.



> SEGUNDA- DURACIÓN.- El presente contrato es de temporada, teniendo la duración que se establece en las “CONDICIONES ESPECÍFICAS“. En ningún caso se entenderá que el apartamento objeto de contrato tiene el carácter de domicilio permanente siendo tan sólo segunda residencia del ARRENDATARIO.


Just to make sure I understand...

I asume this section can be ignored since we will have the residency registered in the property and therefore it will not be a seasonal rental - is this correct? Does law override contracts?

The notice period does not seem to be specified - so as someone mentioned earlier, notice period for residential properties specified by law is 1 month and it would be our obligation to give 1 month notice when we want to leave, even after 12 months in the property. Correct?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sadlybroke said:


> Thanks Jo.
> 
> 
> Just to make sure I understand...
> ...


Correct.


Don't forget it's a tenants market. 

If you are not happy with the contract, add the clause you want about notice periods.

If you only want to give 1 months finance, then argue your point.


I think people would be surprised at how flexible landlords become in today's market. (bird-in-the-hand and all that).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Correct.
> 
> 
> Don't forget it's a tenants market.
> ...


in fact pretty much that entire contract is pointless - since it says it's not for a primary residence

but as stated, if it IS your primary residence, then the LAU takes precedence in any case


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm just going to point out something that happened to me. Our landlady, suddenly, out of the blue, half way thru our 11 month contract, decided to give US a months notice. She wanted her house back so that she could rent it out for the summer. Ok, she didnt have a leg to stand on cos we'd signed up for 11 months, but she made it very "uncomfortable" and I have to say that this was the final straw and why we left Spain when we did!

So it works both ways!

Heres the post from when it happened - It still brings tears to my eyes http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...spain/71337-11-month-rentals-help-please.html

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

sadlybroke said:


> It seems a lot of agents/owners request 2 months deposit plus a month rent in advance.


They might ask for 2 months deposit but it doesn't mean you have to agree to it! Remember, you mentioned negotiation!!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Is the consensus here, that you are entitled to your deposit back if you move out before the end of the agreed contract period, providing you give adequate notice (assuming you are just moving because you fancy a change, rather than the landlord failing to carry out essential maintenance, etc)?

I've always thought that, in those circumstances, you would be " breaking" the contract and would, therefore, not be entitled to your deposit back.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brocher said:


> Is the consensus here, that you are entitled to your deposit back if you move out before the end of the agreed contract period, providing you give adequate notice (assuming you are just moving because you fancy a change, rather than the landlord failing to carry out essential maintenance, etc)?
> 
> I've always thought that, in those circumstances, you would be " breaking" the contract and would, therefore, not be entitled to your deposit back.



IME you simply dont pay the last months rent cos I've yet to hear of anyone ever getting their deposits back. Apparently its illegal to use the last months rent in such a way, but then so is witholding the deposit and its easier not to pay it, than to try to get it back!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Is the consensus here, that you are entitled to your deposit back if you move out before the end of the agreed contract period, providing you give adequate notice (assuming you are just moving because you fancy a change, rather than the landlord failing to carry out essential maintenance, etc)?
> 
> I've always thought that, in those circumstances, you would be " breaking" the contract and would, therefore, not be entitled to your deposit back.


if it's your home, you only have to give a months notice at any time - that's the law, no matter what the contract might say.....it does go both ways though - the landlord can give you a month notice too

and yes, you are entitled to the deposit back, minus any outstanding bills & damages - it's the 'damages' but that usually means you don't get it back - it's amazing how it can cost an entire 1000€ to put a coat of cheap white paint on the walls of a 3 bed flat - even though normal wear & tear isn't allowed to be taken from the deposit


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

jojo said:


> IME you simply dont pay the last months rent cos I've yet to hear of anyone ever getting their deposits back. Apparently its illegal to use the last months rent in such a way, but then so is witholding the deposit and its easier not to pay it, than to try to get it back!
> 
> Jo xxx



As a landlord in Spain for 6 years (with tenants moving every 6 months or so), we've only once not given the deposit back. This was when the tenant left with no notice and had painted the apartment a VERY putrid green colour (like this!!!).

He thought it looked wonderful but no one else did! It took three coats of white paint to cover it up and an army of cleaners to get it off the floor and the furniture!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

snikpoh said:


> As a landlord in Spain for 6 years (with tenants moving every 6 months or so), we've only once not given the deposit back. This was when the tenant left with no notice and had painted the apartment a VERY putrid green colour (like this!!!).
> 
> He thought it looked wonderful but no one else did! It took three coats of white paint to cover it up and an army of cleaners to get it off the floor and the furniture!



In my experience, you are an exception!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> if it's your home, you only have to give a months notice at any time - that's the law, no matter what the contract might say.....it does go both ways though - the landlord can give you a month notice too
> 
> and yes, you are entitled to the deposit back, minus any outstanding bills & damages - it's the 'damages' but that usually means you don't get it back - it's amazing how it can cost an entire 1000€ to put a coat of cheap white paint on the walls of a 3 bed flat - even though normal wear & tear isn't allowed to be taken from the deposit


I didn't know that!


Of course, as you say, being *entitled* to get the dposit back and actually *succeeding *are two different things!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

snikpoh said:


> As a landlord in Spain for 6 years (with tenants moving every 6 months or so), we've only once not given the deposit back. This was when the tenant left with no notice and had painted the apartment a VERY putrid green colour (like this!!!).
> 
> He thought it looked wonderful but no one else did! It took three coats of white paint to cover it up and an army of cleaners to get it off the floor and the furniture!


But you are a conscientious landlord and obviously run your business in such a way that you are able to return deposits when justified....just as we did when we were landlords.
Plus you have been lucky in having found conscientious tenants.

In my admittedly limited experience this is not always or even often the case in Spain where those renting are more transitory.

The plain fact is that it is the landlord whose risk is greater than the tenant's. 
It is quite right that a landlord should have to go to court to evict a tenant and then only on specified grounds. But it takes time to secure an eviction order,even under the new 'fast track' arrangements here, and in that time the tenant can cause damage to property, annoyance to neighbours and accumulate unpaid rent which the landlord has scant chance of recovering.


----------

